# Input Output Error?



## Snark (Nov 1, 2004)

Im trying to make a dmg out of my final fantasy tactics disk (playstation). My computer has recently returned from having its logic board replaced.

Before this I had copied this very disk and made and image of it before. Since then I need to have dmg on my hd for it again.

But i get a strange error.

Input output error?

and also in the menu there appears to be a mystery disk

and also suspicious is the fact that the arrow under the diskutility icon in the dock happens to be off center.

Other applications (dragon burn) can copy it into a .ncd, but macos cant make a DMG out of it.

I want a dmg! Rargh!


----------



## Snark (Nov 1, 2004)

I tried to copy it as a folder onto the hd directly:

"The finder cannot complete the operation because some data in "ending.xa" could not be read or written. (error code -36)"

I guess the disk is scratched or something. It doesnt look particulalry bad. Why can dragon burn copy it fine then?


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 1, 2004)

Snark said:
			
		

> also in the menu there appears to be a mystery disk
> 
> and also suspicious is the fact that the arrow under the diskutility icon in the dock happens to be off center.


Your image does not show some 'mystery drive' unless you mean the partition within the volume under your DVD burner listing. Looks ordinary to me.
The arrow under the Disk Utility icon centers on the entire icon, not just the area that shows the hard drive. This is normal, perhaps you haven't noticed that before.
Find the file in your user folder/Library/Preferences folder named com.apple.DiskUtility.plist
Delete this file.
You may find this fixes your issues with Disk Utility. Or you just have a bad CD to use.  Why not just use DragonBurn if that works for you?


----------

